# Adding Oxandrolone (Anavar) to TRT? How would it effect my SHBG?



## vincyman747 (Sep 17, 2022)

After a month on TRT, I have lost 15 pounds due to eating in a deficit, being able to maintain muscle, and an hour of cardio a day without including weight training. Before TRT, I would work out and if I missed a few days, I would gain weight. TRT has given me the mental fortitude to be able to cut my calories even in intense exercise and helped me be able to be normal when fasting for a few days.

I made that paragraph to make sure that I was clear that I am already losing weight but I wanted to see how beneficial would it be to add anavar to my TRT? The main concern would be my SHBG but before getting on TRT, my SHBG was 10. If my SHBG was able to get raised after I get my blood work back, would it be beneficial to ask my clinic to prescribe Oxandrolone (Anavar)? I am currently with Defy Medical which can prescribe Anavar as a weight loss drug.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 17, 2022)

vincyman747 said:


> After a month on TRT, I have lost 15 pounds due to eating in a deficit, being able to maintain muscle, and an hour of cardio a day without including weight training. Before TRT, I would work out and if I missed a few days, I would gain weight. TRT has given me the mental fortitude to be able to cut my calories even in intense exercise and helped me be able to be normal when fasting for a few days.
> 
> I made that paragraph to make sure that I was clear that I am already losing weight but I wanted to see how beneficial would it be to add anavar to my TRT? The main concern would be my SHBG but before getting on TRT, my SHBG was 10. If my SHBG was able to get raised after I get my blood work back, would it be beneficial to ask my clinic to prescribe Oxandrolone (Anavar)? I am currently with Defy Medical which can prescribe Anavar as a weight loss drug.


Let me see if I follow you here. You are on TRT and you want to add anavar but you really only do cardio and no weight training?  What is your TRT dose?  What is your height, weight and age?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm prescribed Anavar in addition to my TRT protocol.  At 50 mg per day, it tanks my SHBG into the single digits and pushes my free testosterone through the roof.  Shit, that reminds me, it's time to refill!

EDIT:  My TRT protocol is 160 mg per week testosterone, 80 mg per week nandrolone decanoate and for 8 week chunks, with a 4 week rest, I can do 50 mg of Anavar for those 8 weeks.  Then I need to break for a month, then I can refill it and start over again.


----------



## vincyman747 (Sep 17, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Let me see if I follow you here. You are on TRT and you want to add anavar but you really only do cardio and no weight training?  What is your TRT dose?  What is your height, weight and age?


I do 5-6 days of weight training included with the cardio that I do. I am 24, 6 foot 1, and now ~300 pounds.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 17, 2022)

vincyman747 said:


> I do 5-6 days of weight training included with the cardio that I do. I am 24, 6 foot 1, and now ~300 pounds.


ok, I was hoping I was wrong about the weight training.


----------



## vincyman747 (Sep 17, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I'm prescribed Anavar in addition to my TRT protocol.  At 50 mg per day, it tanks my SHBG into the single digits and pushes my free testosterone through the roof.  Shit, that reminds me, it's time to refill!
> 
> EDIT:  My TRT protocol is 160 mg per week testosterone, 80 mg per week nandrolone decanoate and for 8 week chunks, with a 4 week rest, I can do 50 mg of Anavar for those 8 weeks.  Then I need to break for a month, then I can refill it and start over again.


How does it feel when your SHBG is in the single digits? I am not sure yet but due to my low SHBG, I Daily inject 20mg of Testosterone Cypionate. I am not sure if I am in the single digits for SHBG but even if i am, I feel much better than I did when I wasn't on Testosterone.


----------



## Tisatix (Sep 17, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I'm prescribed Anavar in addition to my TRT protocol.  At 50 mg per day, it tanks my SHBG into the single digits and pushes my free testosterone through the roof.  Shit, that reminds me, it's time to refill!
> 
> EDIT:  My TRT protocol is 160 mg per week testosterone, 80 mg per week nandrolone decanoate and for 8 week chunks, with a 4 week rest, I can do 50 mg of Anavar for those 8 weeks.  Then I need to break for a month, then I can refill it and start over again.


You get prescribed 50mg of anavar? Wow , that’s an awesome doc lol . Usually it only comes in 2.5 and 10 . Is this a hrt clinic using a compounding pharmacy?


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 17, 2022)

Surprised nobody has mentioned this.  Everybody off on an SHBG tangent.  Yku guys are cracking me up.   How about basic AAS 101.  There are no AAS for weight loss.  You can "cut" or "bulk" on any of them.  AAS are for gaining lean mass (muscle) or holding on to that lean mass in a deficit.  Fat loss come from eating un a calorie deficit.  So forget this notion of taking steroids to lose fat.  If anyone needs explanation of why this is, well, you probably shouldn't be using.

Now to the OP, first you've only been in TRT for a month.  You're just getting started.  Shit's not even dialed in yet.  Add to that you've lost 15 lbs and  maintained your lean mass, why would you want to fuck with that?  What you're doing is working, keep doing that.  Kinda common sense, eh?  Get your TRT dialed in before you start adding shit, and do some research and learn a little more about the what, why, and how of what you want to do.  Not a jab, just a suggestion in your best interest.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 17, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> You get prescribed 50mg of anavar? Wow , that’s an awesome doc lol . Usually it only comes in 2.5 and 10 . Is this a hrt clinic using a compounding pharmacy?


Yes, my medications come from a compounding pharmacy and are delivered to my doorstep.  My thyroid medication is a custom compounded, slow release T3 capsule and I found that it worked better than the traditional T3 medications.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 17, 2022)

Low SHBG is not necessary a good thing. It’s not like testosterone that’s bound to it gets destroyed…

If you’re running actual TRT and not a year-round mini-cycle, SHBG is crucial for hormone regulation.


----------



## almostgone (Dec 30, 2022)

vincyman747 said:


> After a month on TRT, I have lost 15 pounds due to eating in a deficit, being able to maintain muscle, and an hour of cardio a day without including weight training. Before TRT, I would work out and if I missed a few days, I would gain weight. TRT has given me the mental fortitude to be able to cut my calories even in intense exercise and helped me be able to be normal when fasting for a few days.
> 
> I made that paragraph to make sure that I was clear that I am already losing weight but I wanted to see how beneficial would it be to add anavar to my TRT? The main concern would be my SHBG but before getting on TRT, my SHBG was 10. If my SHBG was able to get raised after I get my blood work back, would it be beneficial to ask my clinic to prescribe Oxandrolone (Anavar)? I am currently with Defy Medical which can prescribe Anavar as a weight loss drug.


I've seen lab results where guys that had high SHBG and low free T were able to lower SHBG using Winstrol @ 5 mg a day. There's also a study online where they lowered SHBG in HIV patients with oxandrolone.

I'd drop the Anavar and stash it back for a while to see what happens with your SHBG.

I'm extremely surprised to hear Defy is dispensing 50 mg/day. On a good day you might get  a script for 20 mg of PAR.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16540931


----------



## almostgone (Dec 30, 2022)

I'll definitely second what @BRICKS posted above about getting your TRT dialed in. Usually, that's around a 6 months (or longer) process to get in the ballpark. Then there are usually smaller adjustments to follow.

Stick with the micro-dosing protocol Defy has you on. That's seems to be one of the best tools to get your free T levels up vs. running top end dose to have sufficient spillover to get your free T at a good place. Also, you should be able to avoid the E2 issues associated with top end dosages.


----------

